# 2 New Pepsi's Today



## jblaylock (Jun 30, 2012)

I picked up this first bottle at a Vendor Mall/Flea Market/Antique Store today.  Funny thing is, I walked past it last week and picked it up.  I first thought it was an odd size and unique, but the swirl bottles are rarely worth much.  The seller wanted $12, and I thought that was too much so I left it.  I found it in Ayer's #2, listed for $50...I decided to go back for it

 1 Pint, 10oz 1956







 The next is a 64oz bottle from the 70's era.  I think I over paid for this bottle, but some of the bottles from that time frame are actually hard to find because they were not viewed as collectable and thrown away.  Also, I'm trying to broaden my collection and not just look for pre-1960's bottles.  I'd like to have a few bottles from this era, and some of those 'diamond' and foil label bottles.

 64oz ACL Pepsi




 The label is a little rough, anybody have a guess what these go for???


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2012)

Top one seems about right, you coulda bought one on Ebay last week for $8 + shipping, I love that size bottle...

 I know nothing about the 64oz.


----------



## mindmaster (Jul 1, 2012)

Josh, 
  Couple nice bottles you have there. The swirl is of course the more collectable but the 64 oz is not a thing to shrug your shoulders over. The glass 64 oz bottles were only used for a short period of time. It was a great idea by the company to enlarge the bottles till they began reaping the conciquence of the wear and tear on the drivers. This bottle was only in market for about 3 or 4 years till plastic became the big move for most companys. In its condition still about a 8 to 10 dollar bottle. Keep finding those pepsis,....

 Ralph


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Top one seems about right, you coulda bought one on Ebay last week for $8 + shipping, I love that size bottle...
> 
> I know nothing about the 64oz.


 
 I realize that most bottles in general have gone down in value.  I figured that swirl bottle isn't still worth the $50 Ayer's had it listed at, but it's still a unique bottle, and an odd size.  

 As for the 64oz, I figured it would be worth around $15.  I paid a little over that.  It was a situation where the store owner wasn't there to haggle with (I still tried) and I may not have been back in that area for months, so it was kinda like buy it or not.

 Like most collectors, it's not about the 'value' anyways.  I love to expand my collection.


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> 
> I realize that most bottles in general have gone down in value.Â  I figured that swirl bottle isn't still worth the $50 Ayer's had it listed at, but it's still a unique bottle, and an odd size.Â
> ...


 Sadly a book like the Ayer's book becomes dated rather quickly these days because of all the exposure collectibles are getting, with all the TV shows about collectibles, the internet sites like this one and Ebay bottles that were thought to be rare or uncommon are popping up regularly and cutting the prices by 75-80& in alot of cases. It's especially true on national brands because so many were made originally and left in garages, attics, basements and carports...


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree. Most of my embossed pepsis I paid roughly 50% of the Ayer's value.  The poor economy doesn't help the value either....


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 1, 2012)

That big pepsi is an interesting bottle. Cant say Ive seen one around here before.


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, I can increase the value of the swirl bottle by $100 by adding a lid with holes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Size-1-Pint-10-FL-OZ-Pepsi-Bottle-Sprinkler-Top-Ironing-/251036500245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a72f10115


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> Wow, I can increase the value of the swirl bottle by $100 by adding a lid with holes
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Size-1-Pint-10-FL-OZ-Pepsi-Bottle-Sprinkler-Top-Ironing-/251036500245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a72f10115


 I saw that and had a nice chuckle too...[]


----------



## judu (Jul 2, 2012)

hey josh, i had one of those 64 oz big pepsis before my son dropped it on the porch steps...anyway, i had found out they were short lived because of the design...they would explode if dropped in the store and a few people had got hurt with glass shards, etc...not sure of its value but you dont see them often..atleast around here.......


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: judu
> 
> hey josh, i had one of those 64 oz big pepsis before my son dropped it on the porch steps...anyway, i had found out they were short lived because of the design...they would explode if dropped in the store and a few people had got hurt with glass shards, etc...not sure of its value but you dont see them often..atleast around here.......


 
 That's neat.  Based on some responses, sounds like those may be a rarer bottle than I thought.  I was just trying to expand my collection.  I wish the label was in better shape.


----------

